# Enxugar vs secar



## Ricardoreis

Olá a todos 

Queria colocar uma questão simples (eu acredito). Há diferença entre as duas palavras _secar_ e _enxugar_, ou são perfeitamente sinónimas? Ambos podem se traduzir pela palavra "to dry" em inglês, é verdade? Qual é o mais comum?

Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## Macunaíma

Qual é mais comum depende do contexto. Eu diria que são mais comuns, na minha experiência, _enxugar-se na toalha_, _enxugar o chão_ (quando você derrama algo), _botar a roupa para enxugar no varal_ (e quando ela está seca digo que está _enxuta_). É uma questão de _collocation _(conceito que aprendi ao estudar inglês e não conheço um termo equivalente em português). Engraçado como nós percebemos nossa língua materna de um modo tão diferente, se você não tivesse dito eu nem teria notado que secar e enxugar são sinônimos (sério!).


----------



## Frajola

Not sure how much this information will be of assistance, but for the most part, these words are used interchangeably.

You hang your laundry up for it to 'enxugar' or 'secar'. Also, you can 'enxugar' or 'secar' yourself after taking a shower.

There are fixed phrases though using either one of them only.

One such phrase is 'enxugar as lágrimas' (to wipe off one's tears). In the same vein, people say that a tumble drier 'seca a roupa' -- rather than it 'enxuga a roupa'.

Also, the form 'seco/a' is preferred to 'enxugado/a' as an adjective.


----------



## Outsider

In theory, I suppose "secar" (to lose moisture) has an ever-so-slightly broader meaning than "enxugar" (to lose water), since the former can also have a meaning close to "to desiccate". Also, "enxugar" is most often used transitively (to dry something or someone), so it can have a more active connotation. But 95% of the time I'd say they are synonyms.


----------



## Vanda

Actually, as Macu has said, it is funny that we don't think about certain language facts till a foreigner bring them to us. I'd say the difference is just colloquation as he has said it too. We say like secar o chão, secar ou enxugar  a roupa, enxugar-se com a toalha, enxugar as mãos, and so on, but nothing forbid us  to say them the other way.


----------



## Ricardoreis

Thanks for the thoughts guys!


----------



## Carfer

Maybe this is nonsense, but I guess it's about the same difference as between 'dry' and 'wipe'. As Outsider said, 'enxugar' is to lose water, but that doesn't mean the object turns out totally dry (a slight wetness or humidity may remain). On the other hand, something is 'seco' (dry) when it lost all traces of humidity. Anyway I concur that they are almost sinonimous.

P.S. I just found something that seems to come to the rescue of my guess: 'To wipe (something) dry'. If 'wipe' would mean 'dry', 'wipe dry' would be redundant.


----------



## reka39

Hello!If I go for a swim and then I stay in the sun to dry, am I 'secar-me' or 'enxugar-me' (ao sol?)? Thanks.


----------



## skizzo

I think they use "secar" for people.


----------



## Macunaíma

_Secar-se ao sol.
_
In Brazil you can hear _secar no sol _(without the reflexive pronoun and with the preposition _em _instead of _a_).


----------



## mglenadel

Enxugar pressuposes an active process, while secar CAN be naturally occurring. For instance to cure meat is "secar a carne", because you just let it dry up. Enxugar as lágrimas means you will wipe/pat the face/eyes down. "Secar as lágrimas" means to stop crying. After a shower or bath, one "enxuga-se" because you use a towel.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

At least in my dialect, the difference between _secar _and _enxugar _is identical to that between the French words _sécher _and _essuyer_.

Essuyer > Sécher (ce qui est mouillé) en frottant avec une chose sèche absorbante. (Le Petit Robert)

_Botar a roupa para enxugar no varal_ is thus something impossible in my dialect.


----------



## englishmania

For example, when you wash your hair, first, you should _enxugar com a toalha_ and then _secar com o secador._


----------



## Ariel Knightly

englishmania said:


> For example, when you wash your hair, first, you should _enxugar com a toalha_ and then _secar com o secador._


----------



## Outsider

mglenadel said:


> Enxugar pressuposes an active process, while secar CAN be naturally occurring. For instance to cure meat is "secar a carne", because you just let it dry up. Enxugar as lágrimas means you will wipe/pat the face/eyes down. "Secar as lágrimas" means to stop crying. After a shower or bath, one "enxuga-se" because you use a towel.


I agree with this distinction.


----------



## anaczz

I agree with mglenadel but it is a theorectical distinction because there are regional uses. I hear a lot people saying "enxugar a roupa no varal" and, in Portugal, I hear a lot "limpar a loiça", "loiça lavada, limpa e arrumada" (in PtBr louça lavada, enxuta e guardada) or "limpar-se após o banho, com a toalha".


----------



## Macunaíma

Do Priberam:


> *enxugar* - *Conjugar *
> (latim _exsucco, -are, extrair o suco de)
> v. tr.
> 1. Fazer secar a
> humidade de.
> 2. Tornar seco. = SECAR
> 3. [Informal]  Despejar, bebendo. = ESGOTAR
> v. intr. e pron.
> 4. Perder a
> humidade. = SECAR_


_

O relevante para a discussão aqui é que enxugar também é verbo intransitivo, o que significa que uma coisa pode enxugar sozinha. 
_


----------



## Istriano

_Frutas secas_, e não _frutas enxutas_


----------



## Denis555

Para as mulheres: é melhor um homem enxuto ou seco?

No Nordeste do Brasil, ainda tem esse significado de seco (ou secão)!

No sentido de "enxuto" aqui temos: corpo enxuto = sem gordurinhas


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Denis555 said:


> Para as mulheres: é melhor um homem enxuto ou seco?
> 
> No Nordeste do Brasil, ainda tem esse significado de seco (ou secão)!
> 
> No sentido de "enxuto" aqui temos: corpo enxuto = sem gordurinhas


Aqui a pessoa pode ser enxuta - como em _coroa enxuta_ -, mas a barriga é sequinha. A pessoa fica na seca, mas não fica seca. E um texto, assim como o corpo, também pode ser enxuto.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

mglenadel said:


> Enxugar pressuposes an active process, while secar CAN be naturally occurring. For instance to cure meat is "secar a carne", because you just let it dry up. Enxugar as lágrimas means you will wipe/pat the face/eyes down. "Secar as lágrimas" means to stop crying. After a shower or bath, one "enxuga-se" because you use a towel.



Nailed it.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> I agree with mglenadel but it is a theorectical distinction because there are regional uses. I hear a lot people saying "enxugar a roupa no varal" and, in Portugal, I hear a lot "limpar a loiça", "loiça lavada, limpa e arrumada" (in PtBr louça lavada, enxuta e guardada) or "limpar-se após o banho, com a toalha".



Ou _'secar o cabelo'._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego _enxugar_ não tem uso pronominal, mentres _secar_ sim o tem. O adectivo verbal em galego é enxuito, enxoito, enxuto, segundo a variedade da lingua.


----------



## reka39

Hello! When do you say ‘enxugar o chão’? Limpei o chão com a escova para limpeza de chão, e agora estou a esperar que se enxugue? Moreover, if there was a misty rain, and it is wet outside, what would you say to your children that want to go outside to play? ‘Esperem que o relvado se enxugue?’ Thanks!


----------



## marta12

'Esperem que a relva/relvado seque/fique seca'.


----------



## mglenadel

Denis555 said:


> Para as mulheres: é melhor um homem enxuto ou seco?
> 
> No Nordeste do Brasil, ainda tem esse significado de seco (ou secão)!
> 
> No sentido de "enxuto" aqui temos: corpo enxuto = sem gordurinhas



Pelo menos aqui no Rio de Janeiro, um homem enxuto é bom, enquanto um homem seco é magro demais. Enxuto neste caso significa "sem nada sobrando". Seco significa "com coisa faltando", ou seja esquálido. Entre mulheres, elas acham que uma mulher "seca" está bem, eles acham que "enxuta" é melhor.


----------

